# HELLOWEEN NightRide



## Coffee (12. Oktober 2005)

*...die sonne ist bereits am untergehen. die letzten stunden des oktobers haben geschlagen. langsam breitet sich die dunkelheit zwischen den bäumen des waldes aus. nur das schimmern der lampen im dickicht der äste. der boden knirscht unter unseren stollen.......


-ladet eure lampen
-seid bereit
-macht mit

HALLOWEEN 31.10.05

Ort + Zeit werden noch bekannt gegeben.....dranbleiben   

coffee

*


----------



## Coffee (16. Oktober 2005)

weiter gehts in der orga:

- uhrzeit des ganzen wird ab 18 Uhr sein, damit es schon dunkel ist   

- natürlich sind halloweenische utensilien pflicht für jeden   

- eingekehrt wird selbstverständlcih auch nach unserem nachtritt

- die reine fahrezit wird vermutlich sich in einem Zeitfenster von 1,5 - 
  max2,5 stunden bewegen   

- örtlichkeiten: irgendwo im wald (wird noch bekanntgegeben)

coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riddick (17. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> - natürlich sind halloweenische utensilien pflicht für jeden


Kürbis statt Helm?   

Ich hoffe nur, ich hab' bis dahin 'ne anständige Beleuchtung.   

Riddick


----------



## eL (17. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> -seid bereit



na Coffee dat heißt immer noch "seit Breit"

müsstest du aber wissen


so ne lampe hab ich auch.... nur wo iss die nur   

eL


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> na Coffee dat heißt immer noch "seit Breit"
> 
> müsstest du aber wissen
> 
> ...



ja ich weis ja, aber ich vertrag doch seit meinen medis garnixmehr ;-( da würd ich mit nem schlückchen nichtmal mehr mein fahrrad finden ;-( dann lieber nüchtern spaß  

coffee


----------



## Trtschka (17. Oktober 2005)

Helloween oder Halloween?

Metalband oder Festiwität?    

MfG

Trtschka


----------



## Riddick (17. Oktober 2005)

Trtschka schrieb:
			
		

> Helloween oder Halloween?
> 
> Metalband oder Festiwität?


Halloween, also Festi*v*ität.   

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (17. Oktober 2005)

*rofl* jaja natürlich der HALLOween

coffee


----------



## showman (17. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> *rofl* jaja natürlich der HALLOween
> 
> coffee


Neenee, das is net amerikanisch sondern kommt aus Österreich und heißt Hallo Wien   

Gruß Showman


----------



## Coffee (24. Oktober 2005)

so, der zu befahrende waldabschnitt + einkehr steht fest   

grüße coffee


----------



## Riddick (24. Oktober 2005)

... und wann wird das Geheimnis gelüftet?   

Riddick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (27. Oktober 2005)

JETZT   


also Treffpunkt Montag 31.10.05 um 18 uhr an der  - alten Veste -  (turm)  

Licht - Helm - Halloweenuntensilien sind PFLICHT     


gefahren werden ca 1,5 stündchen, danach noch einkehr.


grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (29. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> Licht - Helm - Halloweenuntensilien sind PFLICHT


Also: Licht... naja...OK, wenn man das Funzelchen "Licht" nennen kann, das ich mein eigen nenne
Helm: kein Problem
Aber was die "Untensilien" betrifft, habe ich bei meinem kurzen Besuch in der Innenstadt letzte Woche nur Obensilien gesehen - - sprich, den beleuchtbaren Plastikkürbis, der mir vorschwebte, gibt es wohl nicht. Der langen Rede kurze Frage: Geht auch ohne Untensilien? Oder nehmt Ihr mich dann nicht mit?
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Licht... naja...OK, wenn man das Funzelchen "Licht" nennen kann, das ich mein eigen nenne
> Helm: kein Problem
> Aber was die "Untensilien" betrifft, habe ich bei meinem kurzen Besuch in der Innenstadt letzte Woche nur Obensilien gesehen - - sprich, den beleuchtbaren Plastikkürbis, der mir vorschwebte, gibt es wohl nicht. Der langen Rede kurze Frage: Geht auch ohne Untensilien? Oder nehmt Ihr mich dann nicht mit?
> Gruß,
> Pino




och pino, streng dein köpfchen ein bisschen an ;-) dir wird doch sicher noch etwas besonderes für uns einfallen ;-) also nicht aufgeben   

Grüße coffee


----------



## Pino (29. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> och pino, streng dein köpfchen ein bisschen an ;-)


Was glaubst Du, was ich die ganzen letzten Wochen gemacht habe...?! OKOK, vielleicht kommt mir ja noch die Erleuchtung in letzter Minute -
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Coffee (29. Oktober 2005)

alles wird gut pino   


coffee


----------



## showman (30. Oktober 2005)

Soooo,

jetz mal eine schlechte Nachricht. Bei mir is ne Erkältung im Anflug weshalb ich morgen sehr warscheinlich net dabei bin. Versuch das lieber auszukurieren um die Würzburgaktion net zu gefärden. Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß. Bilder net vergessen.

Gruß Showman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

sehr schade showi   


wir werden dir berichten ;-) versprochen

grüße coffee


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2005)

showman schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo,
> 
> jetz mal eine schlechte Nachricht. Bei mir is ne Erkältung im Anflug weshalb ich morgen sehr warscheinlich net dabei bin. Versuch das lieber auszukurieren um die Würzburgaktion net zu gefärden. Wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß. Bilder net vergessen.
> 
> Gruß Showman



ja sehr schade


----------



## Principia (31. Oktober 2005)

Coffee schrieb:
			
		

> sehr schade showi
> 
> 
> wir werden dir berichten ;-) versprochen
> ...



und bilder posten!

*DAS *will ich nämlich sehen!


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

Principia schrieb:
			
		

> und bilder posten!
> 
> *DAS *will ich nämlich sehen!



ehrensache *gg*


coffee


----------



## Riddick (31. Oktober 2005)

Schön war's!   Die Location für den Tour-Ausklang war auch sehr gut von _blacksurf_ gewählt.    Freu' mich schon auf's nächste Mal.   

Riddick


----------



## Coffee (31. Oktober 2005)

frisch aus der dusche   bin ich auch wieder heile da. es war ja sowas von GEIIIIIIIL. freu mich auf die foddos  

coffee


----------



## blacksurf (31. Oktober 2005)

Hier die ersten Fotos 
klick
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2249158&postcount=10903

mehr morgen - bin jetzt müde aber es war erste Sahne


----------



## blacksurf (1. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die ersten Fotos
> klick
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2249158&postcount=10903
> 
> mehr morgen - bin jetzt müde aber es war erste Sahne




so ..
der Rest wie gewohnt hier:
http://www.blacksurf.de/Helloween05/


----------



## Hörn-Rider (1. November 2005)

blacksurf schrieb:
			
		

> so ..
> der Rest wie gewohnt hier:
> http://www.blacksurf.de/Helloween05/



Gruselige Fotos   
Vor allem die Dame mit der "KIK"-Tüte scheint sehr beindruckt zu sein  

Da bedauert man schon, daß man nicht dabei war.


----------



## Mr.hardtail (1. November 2005)

Hörn-Driver schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem die Dame mit der "KIK"-Tüte scheint sehr beindruckt zu sein



Das Bild mit der Frau und der Kik-Tüte ist echt genial.   Mein absolutes Lieblingsbild.   

Grüße

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (1. November 2005)

ja die dame hat wohl nen skelet gesehen


----------

